# Qld Xmas In July Case Swap Consumption



## bconnery (6/7/08)

Here's the list as I believe it last stood. Update with details of when to best consume and tasting notes when you have them. 
Anyone kicking off today? 

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (3?) kegs on tap
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now. 
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - hop_alot - Summer Ale
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. + Cider keg for consumption
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - Pils 
10) - Troydo (some old grain juice and some hops i spose)
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Dark, partial
13) - Snow - ESB
15) - Lobsta - Something DARK that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Porter


----------



## Jye (6/7/08)

*Randall*

Apperance: Dark Golden with a green tinge.

Aroma: Grassy

Flavour: Hoppy

Mouthfeel: Resinous with some particulate.

Overall: Sorta resembled beer.


----------



## Lobsta (6/7/08)

NOTE, mine probably wont be drinkable till about a month from now, so about 6/8/08


----------



## Paul H (6/7/08)

Lobsta said:


> NOTE, mine probably wont be drinkable till about a month from now, so about 6/8/08



Was that beer "Arm Ale:" Lobby?


----------



## sqyre (6/7/08)

I should add mine is ready to drink now...
(its the one with no number and no label..)  

Sqyre...


----------



## bconnery (6/7/08)

2 Mothballs Vienna
Great clear light amber beer. 
Slight honey or sweet aroma. 
Nice malty sweetness with just enough bitterness to back it up. 
Another very nice vienna from you Mothballs. 

I'd still love to taste this beer with a lager yeast though


----------



## bonj (6/7/08)

Jye said:


> *Randall*
> 
> Apperance: Dark Golden with a green tinge.
> 
> ...


Randall! Where have you been all my life? :wub:


----------



## dmcke109 (6/7/08)

I should add that my beer is not the summer ale as listed above - it should read Goatlips Amarillo Lager. It's been in the bottle for 2 weeks now so would be carbed up. I would leave it for another week or two to condition.
Cheers,
hop_alot


----------



## winkle (6/7/08)

hop_alot said:


> I should add that my beer is not the summer ale as listed above - it should read Goatlips Amarillo Lager. It's been in the bottle for 2 weeks now so would be carbed up. I would leave it for another week or two to condition.
> Cheers,
> hop_alot


Ta
Mine should be a bit like me - a PITA


----------



## troydo (7/7/08)

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (3?) kegs on tap
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - hop_alot - Summer Ale
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. + Cider keg for consumption
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - Pils
10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel *drink in a monthish.... i will keep uyou updated*
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Dark, partial
13) - Snow - ESB
15) - Lobsta - Something DARK that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Porter


----------



## InCider (7/7/08)

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red + (3?) kegs on tap
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - hop_alot - Summer Ale
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. + Cider keg for consumption
8) - Nonicman - something
9) - Sqyre - Pils
10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel drink in a monthish.... i will keep uyou updated
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
*12) - InCider - Shed Stout. Ready to drink.*
13) - Snow - ESB
15) - Lobsta - Something DARK that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Porter


----------



## winkle (7/7/08)

Dunno who was posting under my name last night :icon_drunk: .

Irish Red is really to drink now.

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red (ready now)
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - hop_alot - Summer Ale
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. + Cider keg for consumption
8) 
9) - Sqyre - Pils
10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel drink in a monthish.... i will keep uyou updated
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Shed Stout. Ready to drink.
13) - Snow - ESB
15) - Lobsta - Something DARK that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Porter


----------



## InCider (7/7/08)

Just put the swap beers in the fridge! Hmm.... can't wait for them to chill down :beer:


----------



## clarkey7 (7/7/08)

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red (ready now)
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go
6) - hop_alot - Summer Ale
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. + Cider keg for consumption
8) 
9) - Sqyre - Pils
10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel drink in a monthish.... i will keep uyou updated
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Shed Stout. Ready to drink.
13) - Snow - ESB
15) - Lobsta - Something DARK that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - *Pocket Beers - Playboy Porter Ready to Drink Now!*


----------



## sqyre (7/7/08)

InCider said:


> Just put the swap beers in the fridge! Hmm.... can't wait for them to chill down :beer:



*Sniff*..


----------



## winkle (7/7/08)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickB (8/7/08)

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red (ready now)
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go *Can be consumed now, but will be better from August*
6) - hop_alot - Summer Ale
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. + Cider keg for consumption
8) 
9) - Sqyre - Pils
10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel drink in a monthish.... i will keep uyou updated
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Shed Stout. Ready to drink.
13) - Snow - ESB
15) - Lobsta - Something DARK that i really hope won't kill anybody
16) - Pocket Beers - Playboy Porter Ready to Drink Now!


----------



## Snow (8/7/08)

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red (ready now)
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go Can be consumed now, but will be better from August
6) - hop_alot - Goatlips Amarillo Ale - Drink in a week or so
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. + Cider keg for consumption
9) - Sqyre - Pils - drink now
10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel drink in a monthish.... i will keep uyou updated
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Shed Stout. Ready to drink.
13) - Snow - ESB - Drink after another week.
15) - Lobsta - Imperial Stout - Drink after middle of August
16) - Pocket Beers - Playboy Porter Ready to Drink Now! 


Ok - I tried a couple last night. Some tasting notes:
*Mrs & Mr Sqyre's Pils*
Poured a lovely creamy head. Crystal clear. Perfect carbonation. Very light fruity hop aroma with some fresh malt notes. Flavour slightly nutty with a fruity, spicy hop flavour. Dies on the palette quite quickly. maybe lacking some hop flavours and could be a little more bitter. Overall a very nice, clean lager and very drinkable without the flavour and aroma punch I prefer. Good effort, guys!

*Pocket Beers Playboy Porter*
Pours a nice creamy, level, off-white head. Colour very dark mahogany to almost black. Beautiful roasty, toasted malt aroma. Nice smooth roast malt flavours, with not too much bitter grain notes. Perferct hop bitterness and barely perceptible hop flavour. Overall a very well made porter with no outstanding complexity, but pretty much bang-on the style. I'd be proud to make one like this! More please  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery (9/7/08)

*1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red*
Nice deep red colour. Good head in the first pour. 
Clarity wasn't the best but then again mine won't be either...

Nice malty aroma with a good caramel malt flavour backed by a good amount of bitterness. 

I liked this one better than the one I tried at the swap. It didn't seem to finish quite as dry which suited the beer better.


----------



## Snow (9/7/08)

*Mothballs Vienna Lager*

Lovely beer. Poured crystal clear with a lovely amber colour and white head. Rich malt aroma and biscuity malt flavour. A touch bitter for the style? Very well made and pleasure to drink! Congrats Anthony - your beers always impress!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery (11/7/08)

*Hop a lot - Goatlips Amarillo Lager*
Great golden colour. Good white head. 
Definite hint of fruity aroma
Carbonation was also very good. 
Good mouthfeel, fullish body but not too full. 
Bitterness was on the high side but not in a way that detracted. 

There was a slight dusty note or something to the end of the mouthful I detected. I wasn't sure if that was the best term or a slight staleness?
A better trained palate than mine might have a more accurate term or pick what it was but I'd put it down to one of three things...
A process issue, perhaps a tired yeast or not a long enough fermentation or lagering. 
Stale hops or something out in the hop combination or schedule. I've tasted something similar in US hopped beers before when the hopping isn't done quite right. 
All Amarillo (if it was). I have found in all the all amarillo beers I have tasted, mine included, that there is a character that doesn't quite sit well with me. I prefer them either blended or with a neutral hop for bittering. It is a personal preference and I know many don't agree. 

Perhaps it could also be that it needed to condition a little longer. 

If that sounds very negative it shouldnt. I thought this was a good beer. 
I had no trouble finishing the second glass 
But I did consistently get something in the end of the mouthful all the way through. 

Have you put the recipe in the thread for this? I'd be curious to see if I could see something obvious for what I was detecting or if it was potentially just too young...


----------



## bconnery (11/7/08)

Incider's Shed Stout
Colour. Black. Black. Slightest hint of some red tints hiding at the very bottom of the black. 
Great tan head that lasted well. 

Roast aroma. 
Strong roast taste. 
Definitely let this beer warm up. The flavours are almost harsh straight out of the fridge but they settle together much beeter as the beer warms. 
I found it just a trifle thin in the body, with a definite touch of astringency at the back of the mouthful. 
This could be a fermentation issue or just a little lack of balance roast wise. 
As the beer goes on this is staying in the mouthfeel. 

I'd actually consider this a better warm weather stout rather than a good solid winter warmer but that's just a gut feeling rather than for any good reason...


----------



## bconnery (11/7/08)

I was going to edit but it had been too long...
Really let Inciders beer warm up. It is a much better beer with no real chill on it at all...
Still the slight astringency there for mine though...


----------



## bconnery (11/7/08)

*Pocket Beers Playboy Porter*
"Pours a nice creamy, level, off-white head. Colour very dark mahogany to almost black. " Like snow said...
A nice caramel choc flavour throughout with a hint of roast at the very end. 
Very much my style of porter this. 
Bitterness is there enough to make the sweetness not cloying. 
A very nice beer all round.


----------



## bconnery (12/7/08)

Another post in what is fast becoming my own personal thread  
*11 Still Scottish Bitter and Twisted Ish*
Lovely golden colour. Hint of hop or chill haze but pretty clear other than that. 
Very nice hop aroma. 
Good white head. 

Nice level of body. Very nice fruity hop and malt flavour. 
I was expecting a certain taste when you said it was a bit like bitter and twisted,which is a beer I very much enjoy, and the beer certainly delivered. 
I really like this beer. 
After tasting it I went and looked up your recipe and it was certainly close to a lot of the clone recipes I've seen floating around so nice to know they are close enough. 
Another one to the list of planned brews 

If I'd poured this in a pint glass I could have easily felt like I was back in Edinburgh


----------



## bconnery (12/7/08)

*Team Sqyre's German Pils
*I do remember enjoying this on the night too at some point but now in a better condition to say something about it other than <slur> that's quite nice </slur> or something similar...

Great pale colour and brilliantly clear. 
Definite hint of hop aroma. 
Good clean lager taste with a hint of fruitiness in there. Has a touch of sweetness that seems to overpower the bitterness a little. I'd like to taste a bit more bitterness in there myself. 
All in all a very drinkable lager, if a touch on the sweet tasting side. 

I tend to look up the recipes after my initial tasting and personally I'd consider dropping the wheat in this. Add in a little munich malt if you don't want to go all pils. I don't know if the wheat was a taste choice or a head retention thing. If the latter, you won't need it. 

I don't know if it is the late hops I'm tasting or a touch from the wheat or both. It brings a character that is nice, but I think the same hop schedule in a beer with munich in place of the wheat would be brilliant. 
Personal preference and all that...


----------



## clarkey7 (12/7/08)

bconnery said:


> Another post in what is fast becoming my own personal thread


Well stop drinking them.....

I had a couple last night too!

1. Winkle's Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red

Lovely browny-red colour in the glass to start with...thin head, dense and lasting.
Mine was clear enough as had settled since the swap (you drank yours to quick bconnery).
I'm no expert on this style but I enjoyed this beer.
Plenty of malt punch without a huge lingering bitterness.
Good one Winkle.....I must investigate this style more.

2. Mothballs's Vienna

This is another style I haven't had much experience with, but every time Mothballs makes a batch - It's good.

Poors perfectly clear with a good head. Looks amazing in the glass - lovely light amber colour.
First aroma that hits me is malt\honey.
Very intense upfront sweetness, but is balanced well with bitterness.
I think I likes your previous batches Mothballs. This one is a bit full-on Honey for me..... again this could be perfectly to style?

Look forward to the rest of the beers.  

Good start Boys :chug:


----------



## Lobsta (12/7/08)

*The Randall*

God damn you randall, I tried one of my own beers (not swap beer) today, and I previously thought that it was rather hoppy... I couldnt taste any hops at all!!! I can no longer detect bitter!!!

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I think i will have to take a month on just spirits to reset my tongue....

Lobby


----------



## bonj (12/7/08)

Haha *points*

Oh Randall, you came and you made me a hophead....


----------



## Lobsta (12/7/08)

more like 

Oh Randall, You came and you ruined my tastebuds...


----------



## bonj (12/7/08)

We were all hop virgins once. :lol:


----------



## bconnery (13/7/08)

10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel
I know this one was drink in a month but then I had it in the fridge and it got opened by mistake. 

Clarity wasn't great yet, definitely some lagering would be good. 
Nice colour. 

I obviously wasn't destined to drink this beer though because my pint suffered an accident involving a chicken. 

It seemed nice so far, if a little sweet even for a malty style.


----------



## bconnery (13/7/08)

*Snow's ESB
*Excellent clarity. Deep red colour. 
Light hop aroma. 

Nice malty body with a good hop flavour underneath. 
Good level of carbonation. 
This is a bloody lovely and well balanced beer.


----------



## winkle (13/7/08)

Few few quick ones.
*Team Sqyre - Pils*
Quite bright, lowish level of carbonation, good bitterness. A good solid pils, finish was a little on the sweet side for mine, but good mouthfeel, quite enjoyable.
*Mothballs Vienna*
Star bright, redish coloured beer with great carbonation levels. Usually if I give Anna a taste of any of my beer I get a comment like "tastes like beer" in this case she refused to give the glass back. Maybe a touch on the sweet side but excels anyways. Its gone up on the 'too do' list by SWMBO demand (using s-189  )
*NickB - APA*
Poured reasonably clear, quite small but lasting head. Hoppy aroma and flavour as expected, I wasn't initally a fan of the hop combo but it did grow on me and I'll be sniffing around in the leftovers for another bottle.


----------



## clarkey7 (14/7/08)

winkle said:


> *NickB - APA*
> Poured reasonably clear, quite small but lasting head. Hoppy aroma and flavour as expected, I wasn't initally a fan of the hop combo but it did grow on me and I'll be sniffing around in the leftovers for another bottle.



What was the hop combo??? I still can't tell the difference between all those american hop varieties (Simcoe, Amarillo etc..) :huh: 

I think more field testing is required. :chug: 

PB


----------



## dmcke109 (14/7/08)

Hey bconnery sorry about slow reply to your post. Thanks for the feedback on the beer. I tried one of the beers last night and I did detect a bit of a weird aftertaste as well. I'm not too sure what it could be. 

The beer was fermented at 12C for 20 days then the temp was bumped up to 18C for the last couple. OG was 1.009. As for the hops - I opened a fresh pack that day so I don't think they would have been stale. I only used Amarillo hops, although I don't have scales so I would be guessing at the amount of hops added - I was trying for around 38 grams bittering, and a little under 20 grams each for flavour and then aroma. Yeast shouldn't have been tired, was a 1st generation Wyeast Pilsner liquid yeast still in the use by date. 

I tend to agree with you about the taste of the Amarillo hops - there is something that doesn't sit right with them for me either. This was my 2nd all grain batch and it was a bit of a 'wham bam thank you ma'am' effort. It was meant to be an Amarillo Ale as I had ale grain and the amarillo hops but I didn't have any ale yeast so ended up using the lager yeast. 

I have another couple of bottles at home, so will crack one open in another fortnight and see what it tastes like.

Thanks again for your feedback  



bconnery said:


> *Hop a lot - Goatlips Amarillo Lager*
> Great golden colour. Good white head.
> Definite hint of fruity aroma
> Carbonation was also very good.
> ...


----------



## frogman (14/7/08)

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red (ready now)
2) - Mothballs - Good beer of some description
4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
5) - NickB - APA (if it ferments fast enough) + Party Keg A-Go-Go Can be consumed now, but will be better from August
6) - hop_alot - Goatlips Amarillo Ale - Drink in a week or so
7) - FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale. Ready to dink now but it wont hold a head. SORRY.
9) - Sqyre - Pils - drink now
10) - Troydo Munich Dunkel drink in a monthish.... i will keep uyou updated
11) - Stillscottish - Malt, hops, water - strangely reminiscent of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. + keg.
12) - InCider - Shed Stout. Ready to drink.
13) - Snow - ESB - Drink after another week.
15) - Lobsta - Imperial Stout - Drink after middle of August
16) - Pocket Beers - Playboy Porter Ready to Drink Now!


----------



## stillscottish (15/7/08)

bconnery said:


> Another post in what is fast becoming my own personal thread
> *11 Still Scottish Bitter and Twisted Ish*
> Lovely golden colour. Hint of hop or chill haze but pretty clear other than that.
> Very nice hop aroma.
> Good white head.



Sorry about the clarity. I would say a chill haze as the bottles _were_ clear. I was a bit disappointed when I opened one myself.
Time to dig out the Polyclar.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## bconnery (15/7/08)

stillscottish said:


> Sorry about the clarity. I would say a chill haze as the bottles _were_ clear. I was a bit disappointed when I opened one myself.
> Time to dig out the Polyclar.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


We weren't exactly talking pea soup here. Just a hint...
Very nice beer all round though stillscottish, very nice.


----------



## bconnery (15/7/08)

hop-a-lot
It could easily have been from the all amarillo, and possibly related to the quantities. 
I definitely like to use Amarillo only with something. 
I made an all Amarillo american amber and there was always something not quite right with the beer. 
I think the crystal and other malts gave a bit more scope to hiding it though. 
I've detected the same quality in other all amarillo beers, particularly pale ones.

Still was a nice base beer, I just got that slight taste at the end.


----------



## Snow (15/7/08)

*Still Scottish's Bitter and twisted*
Poured a hazy amber colour with a nice tight head. Lovely malt and hops aroma. A touch bitter for my taste but very nice nonetheless. A well made bitter!

*Frogman's Mint Chocolate Dark Ale.* OH MY GOT IT"S MINT CHOCOLATE!!!  
Don't get me wrong - I could tell it was a very nice brown ale base, but man the mint and chocolate was way overpowering. It might go well with a chocolate cake, I guess, but it just wasn't my cup of tea.

*bconnery's Bitter*
Nice bitterness andgood carbonation and creamy heas, but sorry to say, this tasted a little off-kilter. Maybe oxidised? Or perhaps that tired yeast thing again? It kind of reminded me of some kit beers I've tasted. 

*Incider's Shed Stout*
Good robust stout with a creamy off white head and plenty of burnt malt and roasted barley notes. The malt profile was good, but I think it was a little over hopped. Still very drinkable though! Great stuff!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## clarkey7 (15/7/08)

Had some more over the last couple of days.

*4) bconnery - English Bitter *
I'm really sorry to say, I had to tip this one out. Unfortunately the bottle I got in the swap had an infection.  
I'm not sure if it had anything to do with the blue plastic seal being missing from the screwcap lid???

And the beer looked really good too. Damn.

There was no mistaking the flavour.. I rinsed the bottle vigorously 3 or so times in warm water as usual and noticed what looked like small colonies still in the bottom of the bottle. I never saw inside the bottle before I rinsed it out (probably a good thing).

Only one PET bottle was harmed during the making of this photo. Sorry - focus is bad, but you get the idea.




bconnery - I know you'll be disappointed that this happened as we all would be......but Sh&t sometimes happens - even to good brewers.
Bring a bottle along to the next meeting and let me try another sample of this beer.

*5) NickB - APA *
Good clean APA :icon_cheers: - I enjoyed this beer. I would have liked a few more hops for this style (maybe more dry hopping) - More Hops..More Beers, More Hops more beers. Nice one Nick.

*6) hop_alot - Goatlips Amarillo Ale*
Another good easy drinking beer. I had no trouble polishing this off. It was good for me to see what all Amarillo tastes like as I was planning Amarillo/Simcoe in my next beer. Good job hop_alot.

More well made beers guys, bring on the rest....

Cheers,

PB


----------



## NickB (16/7/08)

Hi,

just coz someone asked, Hops in my APA are:

Simcoe for Bittering
Ahtanum and Glacier for Flavour
Simcoe and Cascade dry hop (although I think my tea-ball dry hop containers were packed a bit much, so not enough aroma... )

Fresh pack of US-05 fermented at about 16-17C

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (16/7/08)

Pocket Beers said:


> Had some more over the last couple of days.
> 
> *4) bconnery - English Bitter *
> I'm really sorry to say, I had to tip this one out. Unfortunately the bottle I got in the swap had an infection.
> ...


I am disappointed. I'm hoping it was localised to yours but Snow reported he tasted something off kilter as well so perhaps it isn't...
I'll have to check the bottles I have left. 
I did re-use bottles as well as some new ones so hopefully it was a bottle thing and not a beer thing, from my point of view, sucks to those who get one though...


----------



## winkle (16/7/08)

NickB said:


> Hi,
> 
> just coz someone asked, Hops in my APA are:
> 
> ...



There was plenty of passionfruit at the back end of the palate


----------



## winkle (17/7/08)

*bconnery's Bitter*
Sorry to say same or similar story Ben. Initial promising hit of hops and malt followed buy a sort of acetone wallop mid pallet. The capsule in my bottle cap was missing also so hopefully the entire batch isn't the same. Co-miseration, its happen to me more than once before
*Frogmans Porter*
Ha ! you just primed a batch of x-brand K&K beer with an melted after dinner mint didn't you?
Treat this beer as an after dinner chaser and you'll appreciate it for what it is - no not that - a rather exotic drop. Had mine with wasibi peas and it was great, probably wouldn't get rave reviews with peanuts. Left of field beer but good.
*Still Scottish*
I've cheated and had this at Campbells croft from a bottle in the mist by the glen , surrounded by hairy cows and men wearing dresses - so I know what he was aiming for - and he didn't miss by far. Bloody tasty stuff , sod any clarity issues, I'd half the late addition and bung it in at day three as a dry hop (this is if I remember the conversation correctly). Good beer any ways.


----------



## Snow (17/7/08)

Just drinking Hop-A-Lot's Goatlips Amarillo Lager as I speak...erm...type.

First thing's first. Decent clarity for a bottle conditioned lager -not crystal, but acceptable. Good creamy pure white head. Zero aroma. I mean zero. I nearly snorted half the foam still no aroma of hops or malt. Great bitterness. Well balanced with bitterness and sweetness. Nice clean taste, buuuut.... no hops!!  OK pilsener malt flavour but I seriously can't detect any hops. Next time I reckon try tripling your flavour and aroma hops  Still -a lovely quaffer and going down a treat!

Cheers -Snow.


----------



## dmcke109 (19/7/08)

1) - Winkle - Mahaffeys' Eyre-ish Red (ready now)

Great reddish colour, good head. A very nice tasting ale. Could def go a couple more of these - well done Winkle!  

4) - bconnery - English Bitter - Drink it now.
I found this to be a very unique tasting beer. Can't say I've had too many English Bitters so I don't know if it was too style or not. Good head and pleasing colour. When I first tasted the beer, I didn't really like it but the closer I got to the end of the bottle the more I thought - gee I could go another. A nice drop! 

2) - Mothballs - Vienna 

I would have to say that this is my favourite beer out of the ones I've tried thus far. It tasted great - top effort Mothballs! Colour was great but wasn't much of a head but this didn't take away from the beer in the slightest. Overall top beer!!  

9) - Sqyre - Pils 

Good head and great colour. Also, this would have to be one of the clearest bottle conditioned beers I've seen. A nice drop Sqyre. Very pleasant, hoppy taste. I suspect this beer would be a refreshing treat on a Sunday arvo BBQ (or a Mon/Tues/etc come to think of it  )

Cheers,
hop_alot


----------



## sqyre (19/7/08)

hop_alot said:


> 9) - Sqyre - Pils
> this would have to be one of the clearest bottle conditioned beers I've seen.



It was keg conditioned then filtered and bottled the day before the swap..  

Cheers 
Sqyre


----------



## winkle (20/7/08)

sqyre said:


> It was keg conditioned then filtered and bottled the day before the swap..
> 
> Cheers
> Sqyre



Shhh! , don't tell them that.

*InCider Shed Stout*

Really looks the goods - black with a cappachino head that was almost meringue-like in the way it lasted. A good dry stout with a slightly over bittered finish that was probably due to tanins rather than the hopping. Went down well while watching some bizarre crap on rage.


----------



## Snow (24/7/08)

Nick B's Amarillo Ale

Very tasty APA. Nice malt aroma and flavour with residual sweetness that balances the bitterness of the hops perfectly. Lovely floral hop aroma and citrusy flavours. My only gripe is that it was a touch under-carbonated. However the prickling from the bitterness did well to make up for this. A very nice straightforward APA that would put a lot of "professional" brewers to shame. Well done, Nick! :chug: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## dmcke109 (25/7/08)

Pocket Beers - Playboy Porter

I thought this was a bloody top drop. Am just polishing off the last of the bottle now and I tell you what I could go another couple. Great taste and good colour. I'd compare it to a James Squire Porter - I reckon it is that good. 
Cheers and well done PB


----------



## winkle (25/7/08)

6) hop_alot - Goatlips Amarillo Ale

Poured bright, good carbonation, reasonable bitterness- all there except the aymeerllioo had buggered off for a holiday in mexico. Don't be surprised by this, most of us have made a big amarillo hopped beer that smelt fantastic from the fermenter up to two weeks in bottle , after one month there is usually bugger all aroma. It works so much better in combination with other aromatic hops like cascade B-Saaz etc etc. That said this was a still a pleasant enough flavour aspect for this to be quite enjoyable,good finish.


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/08)

I must apologise as I drank these last weekend so my memory may not serve me that well.

*7) FROGMAN - Choc Mint Dark Ale*

Good colour, perfect carbonation, lovely aroma.
The best mint slice biscuit I've ever had.
Nice one Frogman - A well made beer. :icon_cheers: 

Not really my cup of tea (perhaps a touch too minty) but enjoyable anyway.

*11) Stillscottish Bitter and Twisted*

This was a top beer. I can't remember having any issue with the clarity of this beer (or anything for that matter).
The main thing I remember from this one is that it was a perfectly balanced beer.
Clean and tasty. I wanted another bottle or 2 of this one.  


*13) Snow - ESB*

Awesome beer this - please send keg around anytime. :chug: 
Perfectly made beer.
Obviously tick in all the boxes.....C, C, C.
Beautiful copper colour, plenty of malt flavour and aroma. Backed up with pleny of hops to balance out.
I loved it. My favourite so far. I must make one of these soon.

Cheers boys,

PB


----------



## troydo (27/7/08)

mine is ready to drink, however im a bit disapointed... there is just something not right....  sorry blokes


----------



## NickB (27/7/08)

Snow said:


> Nick B's Amarillo Ale
> 
> Very tasty APA. Nice malt aroma and flavour with residual sweetness that balances the bitterness of the hops perfectly. Lovely floral hop aroma and citrusy flavours. My only gripe is that it was a touch under-carbonated. However the prickling from the bitterness did well to make up for this. A very nice straightforward APA that would put a lot of "professional" brewers to shame. Well done, Nick! :chug:
> 
> Cheers - Snow




Wow, thanks for the review mate! Must say I shed a tear as the keg containing the remainder of this beer blew the other day. Definitely under-carbed, but I guess that's what happens when you bottle from the keg and you don't really know how to use your carbonation cap properly! BTW, was just an APA, not an Amarillo Ale.... not even any Amarillo in it!!!

Cheers


----------



## dmcke109 (28/7/08)

Troydo said:


> mine is ready to drink, however im a bit disapointed... there is just something not right....  sorry blokes



Troydo I polished yours off the other night and thought it was fantastic! Can you please either post your recipe up or PM it too me.

Cheers,
hop_alot


----------



## troydo (28/7/08)

Gday hop i'm glad you liked it... maybe it was just the 1 bottle i tried... better chill another one 

The recipe should be in the QLD case swap recipe thread...


----------



## winkle (1/8/08)

*Snow - Pissy Santa ESB*
Bloody hell Snow, you really nailed this one. Good long lasting dense head, beautiful colour with hints of toffee in the malty body - v. nice.

Lobby - Crushed Crab Stout

To quote Ford Prefect "Mostly 'armless". I had expected the worst after the infamous arm incident but was pleasantly surprised. This is a smooth sweet stout with no tanin overload or vegimite. Presents well, deep brown/black with a compact head malty body followed by a slightly sweet finish. On ya.


----------



## Snow (1/8/08)

winkle said:


> *Snow - Pissy Santa ESB*
> Bloody hell Snow, you really nailed this one. Good long lasting dense head, beautiful colour with hints of toffee in the malty body - v. nice.
> 
> Lobby - Crushed Crab Stout
> ...



Hey thanks for the feedback, Winkle! Nice to know I get the occasional one right  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## NickB (1/8/08)

Tried your beer earlier today as well Snow/ Bloody top job! Not sure if you've posted the recipe yet (too lazy to look atm) but if not I would love to see it, along with that Coopers Stout Clone I tried at the Swap.

Bloody beautiful mate!!

Cheers


----------



## dmcke109 (3/8/08)

NickB said:


> Tried your beer earlier today as well Snow/ Bloody top job! Not sure if you've posted the recipe yet (too lazy to look atm) but if not I would love to see it, along with that Coopers Stout Clone I tried at the Swap.
> 
> Bloody beautiful mate!!
> 
> Cheers



+1 - that ESB was great  recipe please


----------



## Snow (4/8/08)

Hey thanks for the great feedback, guys!

Recipe for the ESB can be found here

The Foreign extra stout I brought to the swap is this one:

*Foreign Extra Stout * 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 34.07 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Equipment: Snow's Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 64.00 
Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.70 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (4.0 SRM) Grain 80.85 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Crisp) (695.0 SRM) Grain 5.67 % 
0.30 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.26 % 
0.30 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM) Grain 4.26 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 2.13 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (75 min) Hops 32.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (30 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
0.20 kg Brown Sugar (10.0 SRM) Sugar 2.84 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Craftbrewer) dry Yeast 

Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.063 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.01 % 
Bitterness: 63.9 IBU Calories: 602 cal/l 
Est Color: 43.5 SRM 

Mash Profile

Single Infusion
60 min Mash at 68.5 C 

Boiled the first runnings for 30 mins to caramelise before adding the sparge runnings.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Lobsta (15/8/08)

winkle said:


> Lobby - Crushed Crab Stout
> 
> To quote Ford Prefect "Mostly 'armless". I had expected the worst after the infamous arm incident but was pleasantly surprised. This is a smooth sweet stout with no tanin overload or vegimite. Presents well, deep brown/black with a compact head malty body followed by a slightly sweet finish. On ya.


wow, it was actually good?!!??!  
i had a taste of one about half a month ago and thought it was shit... it seemed a bit overpoweringly coffee-bitter on the aftertaste, so either i cant handle a good stout (likely), you were being very kind and not wanting to hurt my feelings, i got a bad bottle or it has matured a lot in the last few weeks. my (un-beer-educated) friend who tried it with me thought it wasnt that great either, but she really has no idea, so i took that with a grain of salt...

Lobby


----------

